# Gramophone - Recording of the Year 2014



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Brahms - The Symphonies - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly










Your thoughts? Mine are that I enjoyed a lot this recording, but I can't say that I'm a "true Brahmsian".

Thanks!

:tiphat:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My first thought is that it will have to win in 2015 and 2016 too before I buy another set of Brahms symphonies.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^ 

I see what you mean, but today we have streaming services to save our wallets...and possibly "true Brahmsians" have been collecting every set of Brahms symphonies since the earliest 78rpm records.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hated it....................
I hate the new zoom zoom Chailly.
Whats the hurry?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

They aren't my favorite symphonies by a long shot. Not even Klemperer has been able to turn them magical for me. So I'll probably not pick this up. Maybe if I see it at the library . . . Otherwise I'll just stick with my Gardiner cycle (which I know a lot of people hate).


----------

